# Sold one!



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

I sold another painting at the coffee shop, got $125 for it after the commission I received $100! it was an older painting of a old chair and table in Bodie ghost town.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Wooo Hooo*

That's great! Congratulations. It's a beautiful picture. Good Job.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> That's great! Congratulations. It's a beautiful picture. Good Job.



Thank you, Terry. this was from a photo I took in 2005 at Bodie ghost town in Calif. It is an honor when someone likes my work enough to pay for it and put it in their house!


----------

